# Speed Liner



## ozzie (Sep 29, 2022)

I got a good deal on this reproduction LL frame recently and slammed it together today. Shipping a complete LL to Australia would be prohibitive in terms of cost. I’ve named it the Speed Liner as it has been stripped of all the heavy parts and fitted with a Nexus 7. The only other parts I got with the frame are the kick stand and chain guard.

I pulled the seat, wheels, fork and handlebars from my late 60’s Typhoon rat rod bike and bought 2 new Tioga Powerblock tires. Ape hangers are the only bars that work for me on these frames with their short head tube as I am 6’2 with a bad neck.

The head tube is a weird size which has 34mm cups usually used with 1 1/8” forks. I didn’t get the headset so I used an alloy bushing kit, pressed them into the head tube and then used a 30mm headset from a discarded late model Electra.

The fork is from a 50’s or 60’s Schwinn that had a front brake and I have a pair of CWC truss rods on the way to me that i will eventually fit. I used a Schwinn seat post clamp as the original one barely works and cut a seat post from some solid 5/8” stainless rod.

Other parts include Electra ape hanger bars and chainwheel, BMX style stem, Tektro front brake, 80’s Dia-compe brake lever and a pair of MKS pedals. Later I plan to fit a set of 3 piece cranks and do something with the original LL chainguard that I got with the frame.

These frames are nicely built and finished in a tough black powder coat. It rides like a Cadillac, is super comfortable, brakes on a dime and fast with the slick Nexus 7 hub.

I can see myself putting heaps of miles on this one with summer coming up.


----------



## vince72 (Sep 29, 2022)

I like it!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 30, 2022)

very cool.  🙂


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

Crisp and clean, that bike looks like the business!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 1, 2022)

Rode 20 miles on the Speed Liner today after fitting a set of 3 piece cranks and a pair of old bmx pedals. It rides great and suits me perfectly.

I also weighed it and it came in at 35lbs, not bad for a big tank bike frame with a heavy nexus 7 hub (weighing 4 lbs), forged steel forks and a solid stainless seat post. My friend’s small framed 26” bmx with a light 3 speed nexus hub weighed only 2 lbs less.


----------

